# help with Mead Ranger



## Blake (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, wondering if I can get help valuing (roughly) grandpa's old Ranger bike.
I recon it's 1919 or 1920.
It has 28" wood wheels with metal on the exterior.
Photos attached, any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 29, 2012)

The bike is rough, but I would be interested in the seat and other things if you sell it as parts.

Send me an email - Lswach@aol.com - Thanks....! 

BTW, It is probably late twenties. Mead made thousands of these type of bikes.


----------



## Blake (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Larmo but it's a complete bike and I'll only sell it as such.  It was my grandpa's childhood bike...he'd haunt me or something if I took it apart. 
I do appreciate the age indication and production info, tho.
I notice from other info on CABE (great site) that this bike has ND sprocket, fyi.
Add'l pic included here for what it's worth.

Open to any fair and honest offer from all CABErs.
The bike's in suburban Philadelphia, fyi.


----------



## josehuerta (Apr 30, 2012)

*Mead*

pm sent....


----------



## sam (Apr 30, 2012)

your guess on the age I think is correct based on the badge.And it's compleat--a bit ruff but should clean up some what.


----------



## sam (Apr 30, 2012)

also---got any photos of gramps with the bike?


----------



## slick (Apr 30, 2012)

I sent you a Pm with an offer already early this morning. Did you receive it?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 30, 2012)

The rear hub is a New Departure Model A, so probably a bit earlier than late twenties.

Early twenties, if the crank is pulled, it will most likely have an accurate date on it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 30, 2012)

Same size frame as mine. With a bit 'o work...............who knows..?


----------



## meteor (May 1, 2012)

*buy sell trade*

You should post this in the Buy Sell Trade forum as well.  Some may not see the bike here, and you'll get fewer offers.


----------



## Mingero (May 23, 2012)

*is this sold?*

is this sold?


----------



## cinelliphyle (May 24, 2012)

I would love to clean it up just a bit and ride it as is every day. I have some other balloon tire bikes that are in good rideable condition that I would trade you if you are at all interested. 253-249-6337


----------



## Mingero (May 25, 2012)

would like to buy if not sold

Gerry
714.747.2305
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## Nickinator (May 25, 2012)

*Speaking of a Mead for sale*

We never ended up selling our Mead Ranger, turned down offers of $850- Nick wanted to keep it awhile, now it's old news and can go to a new home 
We'll be bringing it to the Penn Cyle Swap on June 10th in Bloomington, MN, if anyone wants to come on out and take a look. We'll be posting the bikes we'll bring in a few days or so...
Darcie


----------

